# beretta subcompact



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was looking at one and the finish looks outstanding!! maybe too good, Will like to know from owner how this gun holds up after extended carry.Like fading, scratches etc. looks nice but I don't know if is just too much plastic. I'm new at this and I don't see many reviews, or posts and when I visited the dealer they have a bunch of them and right of the bat offered to me for $490.00......people are not buying?
Thanks!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't own a PX4sc, but some have complained about the finish on the underside of the slide chipping (almost flaking) off. I own the full size PX4 and have not had this problem.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

is the 40 cal available yet , has any body seen a 40 in sub compact, thanks


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Currently, Beretta intends to start shipping the .40 Cal Px4 Sub-Compact pistols commencing in the middle of 2010.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you for the info


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

cougartex said:


> I don't own a PX4sc, but some have complained about the finish on the underside of the slide chipping (almost flaking) off. I own the full size PX4 and have not had this problem.


The full size PX4s are made in Italy, the subcompact in the USA. Maybe the subcompact assembly line is still getting it right. Hope so.

I have the full sized in all three calibers, and the subcompact in 9mm.

My SC has the finish wear you describe on the portions of the slide that ride over the hammer, but it has not affected the pistol's performance. It doesn't seem to be flaking on mine, just worn. It has been flawless in function with about 400 rounds of standard and +P+ rounds. The front sight was also loose and moving about by itself during recoil. Loctite and a center punch fixed that for me. The rest of the slide finish looks good, and seems durable enough. I guess time will tell.

No such problems with the 3 full-sized models, but I enjoy my subcompact despite the minor items mentioned above. It has exhibited the legendary Beretta reliability, and carries like a dream. Makes my full sized models feel absolutely huge and before I considered them relatively compact compared to some other pistols I have, like Glocks and S&W M&Ps. I haven't carried one of them since I got the subcompact. 13 rounds in a pistol this size is an engineering marvel.

I think they are selling like hotcakes, and I know many, many people, myself included, are waiting for the .40 to be available to the civilian marketplace.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

pic said:


> is the 40 cal available yet , has any body seen a 40 in sub compact, thanks


Updated info from Beretta customer service today: PX4 SC .40 now pushed back to late October. Apparently they have some running through the line, but still adjusting/tweaking machinery.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Latest from Beretta USA - 

The PX4SC - .40cal is scheduled for release in November 2010. The PX4SC - Type C is also scheduled for release in November 2010.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Guns and software have a lot in common when it comes to ship dates, but at least with guns the date slips in one month increments rather than the three to six month increments of software production. 

I like the PX4 subcompact better than any other I have held. It is the only one that I felt could grip solidly.


----------



## troutabout (Sep 30, 2010)

PX4sc owner here and I like it. Smooth, accurate, low recoil. No wear from one month's carry so far.<<< 11/27/10 edit.... still no wear on finish. Went to the range on turkey day to try out the 92 mags I had re-cut to fit the Px4sc and they worked flawlessly. $9 vs $38 per mag....


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to Beretta, the PX4SC in .40 are now rolling off the line. They are fulfilling back orders first, apparently for LE organizations. These should start showing up in stores in the near future.

Also the PX4 Compact should be available in November.


----------



## Newgenesis (Oct 22, 2010)

I am picking up my Px4 SC 9mm on Monday pretty stoked to say the least :smt082


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Latest rumor is that PX4SC .40 will start shipping the middle of November.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

*PX4SC Sighting*

Saw one (.40cal) at the Pasadena, TX gun show.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

*Get the 9mm!*

Having recently jumped on the .40 bandwagon because that's what the LEOs are using, I did my research AFTER buying a Glock 27. I was really surprised when I took a closer look at the performance of the 9mm vs. the .40. A very small difference, but one that showed up in shootability for me (muzzle flip). I swapped my G26 9mm to do this, and now I want it BACK! Duh. From my gun mag I see the Beretta Sub-Compact weighs 26 oz. vs. 20 oz. for the Glock. That additional weight might help tame the hot .40s, but I would go with 13 (9mm) rather than 10 (.40 [email protected]). Cheaper ammo, endless choice of rounds, and I just don't see a big enough difference in performance to warrant the cost/recoil of the .40 in a compact pistol. If I have just opened an ammo can 'o worms, my apologies. Just stating my opinion based on my experience with the two rounds.
Eli :smt083


----------

